# SHORT NOTICE.. Australia day long weekend trip



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

hi all and sorry for the short notice but I managed to get the weekend from Friday to Tuesday off and was planning a short trip.. if anyone wants to join, it can be anywhere just wanna head out and fish. I wanna try and meet up with at least a few of you guys so im not alone... Cheers guys... PEACE

LEO


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry Leo.
perhaps next time I am going down to
Glenelg river this weekend good luck..
Minny


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

no good sorry. heading down the fleurieu and would love to get out but looks like i wont be able to fit the yaks along with the camping gear (plus kid). looks like land based for me.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

MATE
No probs...tell me the type of fish you want to target and ill take you out to all the secret spots none talks about and even the pros don't know them.... :shock: bullshit....no such thing as a secret spot....even kids last night were watching us catch snapper heheheheheh Dunnyfromsouthoz...well done on your first snappers....

In all seriousness.....if your down this way on Monday...ill take you out....
cant do Friday..got a bow tie event on..cant do sat..got a rsl luncheon to do....cant do aussie day as im on my beach for the day(I don't fish at my beach...too many townies)...Monday is good....if you want squid then make it early...


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I can head out. Flexible on days & time at this stage. I don't mind where really but i'm not *too* adventurous.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Fsck said:


> I can head out. Flexible on days & time at this stage. I don't mind where really but i'm not *too* adventurous.


There you go...thats 2 offers from owners of glass...can it get any better? 8)


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey stealth! How's the going I am actually keen to do something Tuesday. I'm actually busy on Monday. Out with the family!! Where you wanna meet up and what time if you're free!! I'lll be there. I'm sure fsck u could come with but stealth I wanna target snapper of possible. Keen as... Peace

LEO


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Keen as mustard.


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

And to Minny and Glenelgkiller... Have fun stay safe and pls post back what happened on your trip. I'm keen to go to Glenelg river. Heard mulloway fishing down there is sick!!  peace

LEO


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I went out and covered 6km from seacliff to marino rocks (along with around 50 other kayaks and a myriad of stinkies).

I had my fancy new graphite rod for flicking plastics and a fandangled deep diving hb on the other with the hope of a snapper, switched to a squid jag and a small hb for the return trip. and i must say, it's my first kayak fishing outing that i returned with... nothing. I blame the wonky tide.

With that said, some nice paddling and sat with a very large pod of dolphins for a bit.

How did other people go?


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Got out around Normanville in my friends new (old) stinkboat. He is a bit of a disaster as a boatie, particularly given he is ex-navy! Started the day with him hitching the anchor poorly, the knot coming undone and then us drifting off as he hadn't tied the anchor rope off at the end. Head into shore, drive to the store, grab a new anchor and return for round two!

He did eventually catch something though....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Unlucky fsck, next time hopefully luck is better and Sean, damn that looks painfully! New stud?? Haha. Hopefully he's alright!! Peace

LEO


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Yakkerboyleo
How much notice do you need for an outing 
Minny


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Get Minny. Not much. I work as a chef so I'm at the restaurant 5 days a week from 11am to 10pm. So yea I'll only know my 2 off days which are random when ever rosters are out which are usually Tuesday- Thursday!. Why what's up you wanna head out sometime?? Peace

LEO


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

I get out a fair bit iam free most days if you want to go out
for a fish give me a call 0458545440 cheers
Milton


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I might take you up on that too Minny!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

That's fine Benjika,
got my no. give me a call see what we can work out..
cheers


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Thx mate... Im only off next Thursday and would love to head out then... Ill you you up also FSCK.. Love to go for a paddle and fish with you guys.. cheers and PEACE...

LEO


----------



## wetdog (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi I wouldn't mind joining you guys but only available weekday mornings/ weekends.

Cheers


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't think he'll mind mate youre welcome ta come along mate whenever we head out... peace

leo


----------

